# Is Sikhi A Panacea For All Ills?



## ActsOfGod (Feb 14, 2014)

It has often been said that Sikhi is the cure for what ails you.  In SGGS, ego is described as a disease of the mind.

What about other diseases?  What about things like bi-polar disorder, or borderline personality disorder, etc.?  Can these also be "cured" by Gurbani?  Does Gurbani have the remedy for ills of the mind that are currently understood by the medical profession as mental disorders?  The modern medical approach is therapy and/or prescription drugs like SSRI's, anti-depressants, etc.

AoG


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 14, 2014)

In my view, yes, either as a method of therapy or as a means of avoiding trigger items.

The latter covers drug use, gambling, lust, all a contribution to making a condition worse, the former, as a way of living. If we are talking about severe mental conditions, of course medication can be the only way, however, if we are talking about the huge range of conditions that are diagnosed these days, I would wager that most who depend on medication would benefit from a change in life circumstance rather than masking a normal physical way of dealing with stress. Whilst I concede medication can be useful whilst the very cause of the condition is addressed, this seems to rarely happen, instead people are encouraged to carry on medicating and live with the condition. In my view most conditions are caused due to relationship or money problems, or a feeling of failure to adhere to socially acceptable behaviour, it is the slightly unhinged that write, paint, sing and compose, instead of feeling apart from society, the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji encourages enough self analysis, self discovery that as the veil of the illusion of life falls, the reality is as unhinged as they are. 

As long as you hold the values of truth and love, it does not matter what you look like, what your social status is, who loves you, who you love, how much money you have, that salvation is in the grasp of any person, in a daily form, provided that a certain lifestyle is followed.

For some including myself, it is sometimes like too much hard work, it is easier to pop a pill, have a drink, whatever.

for those that suffer from illness, that need medication, that have genuine mental issues, the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji always points towards science and medicine, it is not a panacea of all ills, rather a guidebook in prevention and a handbook of therapy. If your ill call a doctor, you may be able to avoid getting ill in the first place by following a certain way of life, I can testify to this I have invited every ailment I have ever suffered, physical and mental, all could have been avoided. 

Those I feel for are the ones that have contracted issues through no fault of their own,


----------



## ActsOfGod (Feb 14, 2014)

To add a scenario to the original question:

What if an alcoholic comes to the Guru (SGGS) asking in his heart for redemption from his ailment (of alcoholism).  If he does nothing else but listen to the Guru (and act as instructed by the Guru), will he be cured?

Or will he still need AA, support groups, therapy, medication, etc. etc.


----------



## Abneet (Feb 15, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> It has often been said that Sikhi is the cure for what ails you.  In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, ego is described as a disease of the mind.
> 
> What about other diseases?  What about things like bi-polar disorder, or borderline personality disorder, etc.?  Can these also be "cured" by Gurbani?  Does Gurbani have the remedy for ills of the mind that are currently understood by the medical profession as mental disorders?  The modern medical approach is therapy and/or prescription drugs like SSRI's, anti-depressants, etc.
> 
> AoG



GGS does cure. But we shouldn't be reading GGS just looking for a miracle sounds very odd doesn't it. One must read GGS to interpret and understand Guru Ji's teachings not purposely just to wish nothing bad happens to them presently or in the future. From family member experiences and stories, certainly I know some that have been cured from alcohol and drug issues. But when you mention like bi-polar diseases and etc. I believe that the diseases you are born with are there for a reason but always should be tried to be healed from treatments, medicine, etc.....


----------



## angrisha (Feb 15, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> It has often been said that Sikhi is the cure for what ails you.  In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, ego is described as a disease of the mind.
> 
> What about other diseases?  What about things like bi-polar disorder, or borderline personality disorder, etc.?  Can these also be "cured" by Gurbani?  Does Gurbani have the remedy for ills of the mind that are currently understood by the medical profession as mental disorders?  The modern medical approach is therapy and/or prescription drugs like SSRI's, anti-depressants, etc.
> 
> AoG



Often times when you talk about diseases off the mind, especially what we classify into the category of mental illness. This can be a very large scale. If i speak on, one spectrum such as depression newer studies are indicting that a vast majority of patients who are taking these drugs perform no better than the placebo group... There is also increase push for combo therapy which includes cognitive therapy. 

Now imo they're are certain disorders that do need testament and constant management. Scientists, have been working on this  research for a long while now.  

Ive had this thought for a while now, we perceive  these ppl as sick based on what is normal per society.  But we really don't know what normal is.... I also have thought that ppl who have any illness really are faced with a very different type of 'rog' and maybe 'maya' and if they can get to a point, where they really are ready to change...there's no reason through reading the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji that they,might not be able to pull out of whatever illness. 

I know in the hardest times in my life, bani helped me through. It's still work on your part but it can be a great guide. 

Biggest thing I think that happens, we associate ourselves with the illness... To the point your only identity is that. 

I think Gurbani can apply... I also imagine it would be a tough road and whoever is taking that road will have to be up for it.


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 15, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> To add a scenario to the original question:
> 
> What if an alcoholic comes to the Guru (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji) asking in his heart for redemption from his ailment (of alcoholism). If he does nothing else but listen to the Guru (and act as instructed by the Guru), will he be cured?
> 
> Or will he still need AA, support groups, therapy, medication, etc. etc.



ok, this is from purely personal experience, I have been an alcoholic, amongst other things, and it was great fun, until my liver turned out to be worse than a 90 year olds! Although I still have the occasional drink, rarely these days, I have not been desperate for a drink for some time now, probably 15 years or so. I did go to AA, but found it too Abrahamic, it is about putting your faith in God, about prayer, works for some, did not work for me, especially meeting members that had not drunk in 4 or 5 years, because you could see under the thin veneer, they were desperate for a drink, it was mostly pure discipline, I did not want that, I wanted understanding, I wanted to why I needed a drink, and what I could do to stop that need, rather than just stop drinking. Therapy was not much help, I guess getting a bottle of scotch out in the middle of sessions did not help, but there you go, medication, well there is antabuse, which turns you purple if you try drinking, but again, none go to the root of the problem. 

 I actually do not believe such an ailment as alcoholism exists, people drink to escape, because they have problems, deal with the problems, the drink deals with itself, I do not think I have ever come across someone with a serious alcohol problem that had a great life!

 It is also, in my view, about how you perceive yourself, who are you? 

 I am not so sure about the 





> comes to the Guru (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji) asking in his heart for redemption from his ailment (of alcoholism). If he does nothing else but listen to the Guru (and act as instructed by the Guru), will he be cured?


 
 However, what I did discover, is if one lives life as true, if your true qualities can shine through, if by helping others you realise that you are more than a drunk, if through time, and practice, and contemplation, you try and live Mool Mantra, every day, and you realise the joys of being sober, then, yes I do believe you can cease being a slave to any master. Creation is the true master, I bow to Creation, which in turn contains Creator, it is a bigger picture, 

 The answer lies in the truth, in my belief a central tenant of Sikhism, a drunk me, is not the true me, after a while you yearn to be the true you, and I feel that the only way to find the true you is through the SGGS


----------



## angrisha (Feb 15, 2014)

harry haller said:


> ok, this is from purely personal experience, I have been an alcoholic, amongst other things, and it was great fun, until my liver turned out to be worse than a 90 year olds! Although I still have the occasional drink, rarely these days, I have not been desperate for a drink for some time now, probably 15 years or so. I did go to AA*, but found it too Abrahamic*, it is about putting your faith in God, about prayer, works for some, did not work for me,



I think the whole concept of prayer and healing is Abrahamic, in the traditional sense. When if comes to things like alcholosim or mental disorders, I find this idea tends to discount how much personal work, strength and resilience it takes. Yes faith plays a large role (faith that you will make it through), but sometimes I find this idea of an 'miricale' and your suddenly cured doesn't happen that easily (At least in my personal experience). 



> However, what I did discover, is if one lives life as true, if your true qualities can shine through, if by helping others you realise that you are more than a drunk, if through time, and practice, and contemplation,* you try and live Mool Mantra, every day*, and you realise the joys of being sober, then, yes I do believe you can cease being a slave to any master. Creation is the true master, I bow to Creation, which in turn contains Creator, it is a bigger picture,
> 
> The answer lies in the truth, in my belief a central tenant of Sikhism, a drunk me, is not the true me, after a while you yearn to be the true you, and I feel that the only way to find the true you is through the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji



I think what you wrote is key, try and live it every day....


----------



## Brother Onam (Feb 15, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> To add a scenario to the original question:
> 
> What if an alcoholic comes to the Guru (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji) asking in his heart for redemption from his ailment (of alcoholism). If he does nothing else but listen to the Guru (and act as instructed by the Guru), will he be cured?
> 
> Or will he still need AA, support groups, therapy, medication, etc. etc.


 
I believe Sat Sangat _is_ AA and support groups; Simran_ is_ therapy. So yes, in a proper environment of conscious devotion, all the elements of healing are in place.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 17, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> It has often been said that Sikhi is the cure for what ails you.  In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, ego is described as a disease of the mind.
> 
> What about other diseases?  What about things like bi-polar disorder, or borderline personality disorder, etc.?  Can these also be "cured" by Gurbani?  Does Gurbani have the remedy for ills of the mind that are currently understood by the medical profession as mental disorders?  The modern medical approach is therapy and/or prescription drugs like SSRI's, anti-depressants, etc.
> 
> AoG



Here we are actually confusing or using interchangeably "mind" Mann which is NOT PHYSICAL ENTITY..and BRAIN _MIND..which is a PHYSICAL ENTITY..the BRAIN-MIND can be diseased PHYSICALLY and CURED PHYSICALLY....

GURBANI is for the MANN entity which is not physical.  We have to keep the TWO distinct and apart...  GREED is something generated by the MANN..and it cannot be cured by taking a DRUG....same applies to MOH..attachment..Hankaar..Pride..Jealousy...HAPPINESS...ANGER...KAAM..LUST...etc etc. "Curing" LUST by castration is NOT a "cure" per se...that would be akin to decapitating a person to cure his migraine.  Those who have read MK Gandhi would knwo he tried to "cure" his LUST by sleeping NAKED with two NUBILE GIRLS in his bed...i dont know whether he succeeded ??


----------



## ActsOfGod (Feb 18, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Here we are actually confusing or using interchangeably "mind" Mann which is NOT PHYSICAL ENTITY..and BRAIN _MIND..which is a PHYSICAL ENTITY..the BRAIN-MIND can be diseased PHYSICALLY and CURED PHYSICALLY....
> 
> GURBANI is for the MANN entity which is not physical.  We have to keep the TWO distinct and apart...  GREED is something generated by the MANN..and it cannot be cured by taking a DRUG....same applies to MOH..attachment..Hankaar..Pride..Jealousy...HAPPINESS...ANGER...KAAM..LUST...etc etc....



That's a good distinction.  It is congruent and makes sense.

AoG


----------



## ActsOfGod (Feb 18, 2014)

Brother Onam said:


> I believe Sat Sangat _is_ AA and support groups; Simran_ is_ therapy. So yes, in a proper environment of conscious devotion, all the elements of healing are in place.



Brother Onam ji, how many of us are really that fortunate to have that kind of proper environment for healing, though?  I would venture to guess, precious few.

AoG


----------



## ActsOfGod (Feb 18, 2014)

angrisha said:


> ...
> 
> I know in the hardest times in my life, bani helped me through. It's still work on your part but it can be a great guide.
> ...



Thank you angrisha ji for this gem.

AoG


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Feb 20, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> It has often been said that Sikhi is the cure for what ails you.  In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, ego is described as a disease of the mind.
> 
> What about other diseases?  What about things like bi-polar disorder, or borderline personality disorder, etc.?  Can these also be "cured" by Gurbani?  Does Gurbani have the remedy for ills of the mind that are currently understood by the medical profession as mental disorders?  The modern medical approach is therapy and/or prescription drugs like SSRI's, anti-depressants, etc.
> 
> AoG


If you have faith in Sri Guru Granth sahib and its teachings you will find remedies of all ills.I know the person having been treated of cancer after having listened to Akhand path at sri Harmandir Sahib. A Gujrati, confirmed at the last stage of cancer, having no hope was given the hope after his relative read out Gurbani to him and he established faith in Sri Guru Granth Sahib. With the help of local Sikhs, Akhand Path was arranged at Harmandir Sahib. He was taken on stretcher to Akhand path site.  He listened to path intently and when the path was about to complete he was able to sit and listen and walked out fully cured. X rays taken before the Akhand path and after the Akhand path were compared and he was found to be having no cancer. I have th copy of the case file with me to prove. The person lived for long and gave lectures frequently about his illness to sangat. Dr Dalvinder Singh Grewal


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 20, 2014)

*SPN Disclaimer: Please keep in mind that SPN is not responsible for opinions posted by its members, and in no way endorses advice given regarding medical conditions. Thank you*


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 21, 2014)

> If you have faith in Sri Guru Granth sahib and its teachings you will find remedies of all ills


 
 ahh so those that do not get healed just do not have enough faith.

  I understand Sikhism was actually brought about as a form of health insurance originally



> I know the person having been treated of cancer after having listened to Akhand path at sri Harmandir Sahib. A Gujrati, confirmed at the last stage of cancer, having no hope was given the hope after his relative read out Gurbani to him and he established faith in Sri Guru Granth Sahib. With the help of local Sikhs, Akhand Path was arranged at Harmandir Sahib. He was taken on stretcher to Akhand path site. He listened to path intently and when the path was about to complete he was able to sit and listen and walked out fully cured. X rays taken before the Akhand path and after the Akhand path were compared and he was found to be having no cancer. I have the copy of the case file with me to prove


 
 Its a miracle! perhaps you could frame the case file and put it on a wall, and then we could all bow down to it and pray and try and find that extra bit of faith so that we too can be healed! hooray!!


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Feb 21, 2014)

harry haller said:


> ahh so those that do not get healed just do not have enough faith.
> 
> I understand Sikhism was actually brought about as a form of health insurance



Veer ji, let us presuppose Gods love for he alone underwrites the many providers of spiritual life insurance.


----------

